# Finden vs. treffen



## DeutschStudent

Hallo zusammen!

Vengo un poco mosca por una pequeña duda que tengo con los verbos "Finden" y "Treffen".

"Finden" es encontrar algo, y "Treffen" es quedar con alguien o encontrarse con alguien. Pero según el diccionario, "Finden" también es reencontrarse con una persona.

Y aquí traigo una frase con la que se puede dudar bastante:

*"Gestern haben wir deine Eltern im Theater gefunden/getroffen".*

Desde mi punto de vista no veo incorrecto poner el verbo "finden", ya que si se pone el verbo "treffen" se puede dar a entender que quedaron.

Si no hay contexto, como en este caso, veo posibles las 2 opciones.

¿Qué creéis?


----------



## Riverplatense

DeutschStudent said:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vengo un poco mosca por una pequeña duda que tengo con los verbos "Finden" y "Treffen".
> 
> "Finden" es encontrar algo, y "Treffen" es quedar con alguien o encontrarse con alguien. Pero según el diccionario, "Finden" también es reencontrarse con una persona.
> 
> Y aquí traigo una frase con la que se puede dudar bastante:
> 
> *"Gestern haben wir deine Eltern im Theater gefunden/getroffen".*
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista no veo incorrecto poner el verbo "finden", ya que si se pone el verbo "treffen" se puede dar a entender que quedaron.
> 
> Si no hay contexto, como en este caso, veo posibles las 2 opciones.
> 
> ¿Qué creéis?



Hallo!

Por supuesto que son posibles las dos opciones. Sin embargo, aluden a situaciones distintas. Cuando, en tal frase, utilizas el verbo _finden_, das a entender que antes se ha buscado la persona y que, finalmente, se la ha _encontrado._ _Treffen_, sin embargo, significa, en esta frase, que quedamos con los padres. Y si esto es lo que aconteció, es incorrecto el verbo _finden_ ya que no se «findet» persona alguna sin buscarla. Entonces sólo se la «trifft».

El problema, tal vez, es que el español utiliza la misma palabra, _encontrar_, para expresar acciones diferentes, cosa que no sucede en alemán (finden, treffen) o también en italiano, donde la palabra parecida a encontrar (_incontrare_) sólo significa 'treffen'.

El significado de _finden_ al cual el diccionario se refiere me parece bastante marginal, y creo que las situaciones que requieren el uso de este verbo son muy pocas...


----------



## Alemanita

A mi modo de ver 'finden' solamente* se emplea si buscaste antes; si buscaste a  los padres en el teatro, empleas 'finden/ gefunden'. Si, por otra parte, te los encontraste por casualidad, empleas 'treffen / getroffen'.

* También se emplea si opinas, si te parece algo, pero ese es un caso diferente.

También hay 'vorfinden'; encontrar al llegar; pero sonaría mal aplicándolo a los padres de alguien; podría emplearse p.ej. Gestern haben wir im Theater das absolute Chaos vorgefunden.

Para 'quedar con alguien' yo siempre empleo 'sich verabreden mit'.

Espero haberte sido útil.


----------



## DeutschStudent

¿Entonces no se puede usar "finden" si me la situación es que me los encontré por casualidad?

Es que "Treffen", para mí, es quedar con alguien.

¿Hay algún verbo más correcto para decir "encontrarse con alguien" (por casualidad)?


----------



## Spharadi

Si los padres estaban perdidos, entonces es correcto usar "finden", es decir, se encontró lo que estaba perdido. Por ej. Fundbüro = oficina de objetos perdidos; "fund-" viene de "finden". 
Según mis conocimientos de alemán, hay una diferencia en el uso de "treffen" y "antreffen". 
Si dices:
1. "Ich habe sie im Theater *getroffen*", tiene también un sentido como si hubiesen convenido previamente el lugar de encuentro, es decir el teatro. 
2. "Ich habe sie im Theater *angetroffen*", esto tiene más bien el sentido de un encuentro casual.    
3. "Ich bin ihnen im Theater begegnet", sería más o menos "me crucé con ellos en el teatro". 

Veremos que opinan los expertos.


----------



## Sowka

DeutschStudent said:


> ¿Hay algún verbo más correcto para decir "encontrarse con alguien" (por casualidad)?



Hola 

En este caso yo diría:_ Ich habe deine Eltern gestern zufällig im Theater getroffen_.
O: _Gestern habe ich deine Eltern im Theater gesehen. Wir haben in der Pause kurz miteinander gesprochen_.


----------



## DeutschStudent

Gracias a todos. Pero lo único que quiero saber es cuál de los 2 verbos es más correcto en la frase que he puesto si lo que quiero expresar es un encuentro casual.
Aunque por lo que habéis dicho, es más correcto "treffen", aunque no me queda claro si "finden" también es correcto para un encuentro casual.


----------



## Sowka

DeutschStudent said:


> aunque no me queda claro si "finden" también es correcto para un encuentro casual.


 

Concuerdo con lo que dice Alemanita:



Alemanita said:


> A mi modo de ver 'finden' solamente* se emplea *si buscaste antes*; si buscaste a  los padres en el teatro, empleas 'finden/ gefunden'. Si, por otra parte, te los encontraste por casualidad, empleas 'treffen / getroffen'.



En el caso de un encuentro _casual_ no has buscado, ¿no?


----------



## DeutschStudent

Pues "treffen" para un encuentro casual. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Spharadi

No sé en qué nivel de alemán estarás, pero para evitarte confusiones, tal vez lo mejor por ahora sea pensar que "finden" es "encontrar algo perdido". Por lo tanto no se  puede usar para encuentro casual. Para esto último puedes usar la sugerencia de Sowka "zufällig treffen". O también  "antreffen"  o "begegnen" que se conjuga con "sein": Ich bin ihr begegnet.


----------



## Estopa

Aunque en el lenguaje coloquial se use poco, una traducción de "finden" que no deja lugar a dudas es "hallar" (Como dice el viejo refrán, "el que busca, halla" ).


----------



## DeutschStudent

Spharadi said:


> No sé en qué nivel de alemán estarás, pero para evitarte confusiones, tal vez lo mejor por ahora sea pensar que "finden" es "encontrar algo perdido". Por lo tanto no se  puede usar para encuentro casual. Para esto último puedes usar la sugerencia de Sowka "zufällig treffen". O también  "antreffen"  o "begegnen" que se conjuga con "sein": Ich bin ihr begegnet.


Nivel A1, llevo poco tiempo estudiando alemán.

Ya sé que "Finden" es encontrar algo perdido, pero ayer me surgió una duda con la frase que he puesto.

Es correcto decirlo de las 2 maneras si no hay contexto. Si los estuve buscando, puedo poner "Finden" y si me los encontré por casualidad o quedé, pues "Treffen".


----------



## Geviert

Sin duda _begegnen _para expresar total casualidad (la verdadera, la que nunca es casual ).


----------

